# Why Do People Have To Be So Cruel!?



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

So, I am just minding my own business texting my friend, and walking my dog. Now I haven't been able to walk my dog in awhile, so I was so happy and enjoying myself, and my dog is enjoying his walk too. That all got ruined very, very, very, fast. This guy's dog is barking out of control, and he comes outside. He see's me and says" What the **** are you doing!?" Woman in the background says" What is it honey!?" The guy says" Some big fat ass kid is walking her dog, making ours bark!!" Woman says" Oh, wow, OK." Guy says" Shouldn't be owning an active dog, and shouldn't be walking in the neighbourhood at night." I simply stopped, looked at him, and continued my walk without saying a word. Me being 16 years old, and I'll admitt, I'm a lot fatter than I should be. I am over weight, but at least I have lost weight, and I'm trying. My dogs' motivate me everyday to get up and do something. One more thing. My neighbourhood is a very nice neighbourhood. Nothing bad ever happens hardly. We have an occasional break in, or a fight between couples break out, but other than those two things, our neighbourhood is completely safe. Plus, we have a two cops living in our neighbourhood.. So, after shedding some tears I feel better, but not completely better. He should train his dog, and keep his mouth shut.. Sorry for cussing, I was just telling ya'll exactly what she said.. It hurt me very bad though...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't let something someone THAT stupid said bother you. They sound like total idiots, and I really hope they don't end up breeding. 
What the man said was uncalled for, and let's just say, he's lucky it wasn't me and Ozzy his dog were barking at, because it would have gotten loud at the very least.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

And people who can't train their dogs properly really should learn to talk less, train more...

(i would have said that back if i were you...and braver...lol)

don't stress out, he's not worth it


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Some people never grow up and are always immature children no matter how old they get. No normal person would ever say that kind of stuff to a kid walking their dog.

My guess... this guy has much bigger problems than you passing by his house with your dog. Try your best to just ignore and forget that kind of stuff.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Eh people are jerks. 

Plus, sounds to me like he was just jealous that you were out there with a GORGEOUS, WELL-BEHAVED dog, while his rear end was standing in a door way unable to make his dog stop having a hissy fit.

Take pride in the fact that he will probably still be stuck with a yappy, obnoxious dog (just like himself) all his life, while you and Riley May will continue to succeed and have a great relationship. Plus, you've got the support of many people if you need it in your weight loss - it's something I've been working on for a long time. Had my fat ass been there, he wouldn't have bothered to say a word after I uttered the magic words to Alex to make her look bat---- crazy and aggressive on the end of her leash.

Some people just shouldn't be allowed to exit their homes. Ever.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Destiny, I am sorry you had to experience this. People's words only have the power over us that we let them have over us. So brush it off and don't allow his words to have any power over you at all. This person is not in your life, nor have they every contributed to it constructively. So, they are not worth listening to. As you go on in your life successfully, this person more than likely will stay back, angry and lonely. Hugs


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you guys. I'm starting to feel better. He sat there screaming at his dog, and Banjo (Standard Dachshund) is sitting there not having one reaction to his little stupid Basenji. Banjo had some reactive problems, but with MONTHS of training we over came and he can walk by an aggressive dog without being reactive. Thank you again guys.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Always seems to be jerks with big mouths that have to ruin a good feeling for someone else.
Sounds as if neither of them are worth losing any tears over, although I am sure it hurt you badly.. 
I'm sorry for the inconsiderate morons. But sounds like you have done wonders with your dog and yourself.


----------



## jessandjoe (Jul 31, 2011)

I am sorry that this happened to you, bullies are everywhere sadly. When I walk Ella and other dogs bark from inside houses or behind fences, she never barks back (I didn't train this, I just got lucky I think!) Anyway, often we will go our for a nighttime walk around midnight. I live in the suburbs and find it so relaxing just me and Ella, strolling though the dark quiet neighborhood. Sometimes we will set off a whole street worth of dogs!! I don't mean to and thankfully Ella doesn't bark back we just quietly slip into the night. It would never make me want to give up our nightly walks though! Enjoy your dog, ignore this ignorant jerk and maybe pick a new route in the future!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry that the world is full of jerks. 

When I was about sixteen, my sister (who was a bean pole) and our friend (inbetween) and I were all walking together down the street. A car full of guys passed us, and a woman in the back seat yelled out "Pork---es!" It took us a minute to realize exactly what it was she said. 

Well, we are still making fun of it. The Pork--- Society, charter members. What type of crawling thing yells insults from the backseat of a car full of guys? Whatever. 

Just consider the source. Make up a total dweeb story for the woman. It is probably better than what she really has and is.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

What Paul said. The dude is an a$$ and he has to live in his own head every minute. Hold yours high and fuggeddaboudit.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Next time just yell back "Fat is temporary, but Stupid (and/or Ugly) is permanent!".


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Or, "I may be a fat (insert profanity here); but you're stupid and I can diet." 

I've had people actually attempt to tell me, "Don't walk down this street" ....Um, I'm a few hundred years older than you so that type of bullying doesn't fly.
I may not be bright enough to understand where that 30% of my paycheck deductions go and end of the year payments go...but I think it may include *PUBLIC SIDEWALKS AND STREETS*. Ya think?

Also, if this guy's dog (no matter what freakn' breed) barks at every little thing....doncha think he'd may want to work on that? I mean seriously, how would you know if it's some young girl walking her dog or the Richard Ramierez (Nightstalker)....Sheesh!
Idiot son of a (insert profanity here).....(add some more profanity of your particular choosing) further more (profanity). 

Oh, here's my old lady "mom thing"....please becareful texting and walking. You may not be aware of your surroundings while focused on the texting thing.
I had one kid almost walk into my car while I was stopped at a red light and set Alice off. (it was kinda funny...to see the look on his face) He almost fell on his rear end.

ETA:
Wizard's First Rule: "people are stupid"
~~~~ Terry Goodkind~~~~ author of the Series Sword of Truth novels


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Some people really suck at life. I mean REALLY suck at life. Dont let that guys words phase you. I'm 100lbs overweight at 24 (two pregnancies tough to come back from). I kick myself every day for it and i'm slowly working on losing it. I have become so self conscious about my weight that I absolutely hate leaving the house in anything except baggy clothes. I beat myself up about it and losing the weight is hard enough as is. I dont need some jerk adding fuel to the fire so I just keep reminding myself that I will get where i want to be again, i have well behaved dogs when other people have yappers who cant shut up, and my family is healthy and happy. Dont let other peoples negative comments about you even register. Its not worth the effort it takes to take it in and then try to ignore it. People can be extremely hurtful and those are usually the people you realize later who werent even worth a glance. 

You can do it!!! Stay strong!!! And remember!!! You have a fabulous well behaved gorgeous dog and that guy is a jerk who will probably get a reckless driving ticket soon because he ticked off a stressed out frazzled soccer mom!!!! lol


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I read your post, and I'm sorry that guy was a jerk. I know it'll go down as one of those things you'll never get out of your head, but try...as it's just not worth it to let it have space in your head.
I've read your posts in the past and you seem like a very nice person and that counts a lot more than being slender!!! True beauty comes from the inside


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am sorry that happened to you. It's just one more reason that I like my dogs better that people and it continues to show that humans over all, suck. 

Keep your head held high and remember, no matter what you look like, inside you are 1000x better than that jerk. And THAT is were it counts. Looks are temporary and we all lose them. Who we are stays with us for life. THAT is what is important.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I am sorry that happened to you. It's just one more reason that I like my dogs better that people and it continues to show that humans over all, suck.
> 
> Keep your head held high and remember, no matter what you look like, inside you are 1000x better than that jerk. And THAT is were it counts. Looks are temporary and we all lose them. Who we are stays with us for life. THAT is what is important.


I agree, somewhat. The nice responses here show that all humans don't suck. People that ARE problems are people that HAVE problems. Just be thankful you don't have his problems and move on.
Sticks and stones ........


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Destiny, I am sorry that happened but I think you handled it perfectly and with great maturity. That kind of immature outburst (the man) does not merit a response.

Now, Gramma sez - even in a safe neighborhood you may reconsider walking after dark without a buddy. I was almost raped in a 'safe' area just outside the gym at the university of GA (the campus police were housed in the same buidling) when I was in college (knife against throat up against the wall and I broke free and escaped)...if you do continue though make sure you change your pattern so you dont go the same way at the same time everyday.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former." 
_-Albert Einstein

Don't hold onto what stupid people say or do..and be careful out at night..
_


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I've read your posts in the past and you seem like a very nice person and that counts a lot more than being slender!!! True beauty comes from the inside


I just want this to be posted twice. It's worth repeating over and over. 
The guy was a jerk, he was just feeling guilty that your dog was getting a walk and he wasn't out walking his... which is why his dog was barking in the first place. He was probably saying "hey, take me with! take me with!".


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks guys I feel better today. Thanks for being so sweet


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Awww, I'm so sorry an idiot like that crossed your path, but I guess you can't always avoid them all!

Big hugs for you! :hug:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He is an idiot and his wife is probably pretty unhappy . Destiny you sound like a young woman who cares and has people skills something the idiot doesnt. You have a great dog and a positive mind set, and that is what matters.
The only thing gotta agree w/ Joycon ,walking alone after dark even in a safe neighborhood not safe. If you are going to walk alone make sure your cell is on and set atime and let people know. Just an old lady who works in the system.You and your pup enjoy yourselves,see if some one you know can join you ,if not talk to the cops for some advice about being safe.
Maggi


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I read your post, and I'm sorry that guy was a jerk. I know it'll go down as one of those things you'll never get out of your head, but try...as it's just not worth it to let it have space in your head.
> I've read your posts in the past and you seem like a very nice person and that counts a lot more than being slender!!! True beauty comes from the inside


I 2nd what msvette2u said  And I will also agree and say be cautious when walking without someone else with you.The suggestion of talking to a police officer about what you can do to be safer when out walking is a great one  The town I live in is one that I was born and raised in.Despite know pretty much everyone in town I will not go for walks without my male GSD and or a friend.My dog thankfully is enough of a deterrent that even people who I wouldn't mind stopping and talking to keep their distance and keep on walking without a backwards glance and a quicker pace. Here is an example of why I am glad I do not walk alone most times : 

Not long ago my dad called me up and from the tone of his voice I could tell something was wrong. He told me that I should not under any circumstances walk alone from that day on. Shocked and very curious I asked him why and what happened? He went on to tell me how a young woman(around 20-23yrs old) was jogging with her baby around 7:30-8:00 a.m in a ritzy part of the town where he lives(which is about 25 min away from where I live).All of a sudden out of nowhere 3 men approached her and one quickly snatched her baby out of the stroller and held a gun to its head.They told her that if she didn't cooperate they would shoot the baby. Not wanting anything to happen to her baby she let them uh do some horribly bad things to her and when they were done they just set the baby back in the stroller gentle as could be and left. 

They never did catch the guys and hearing that really opened my eyes and made me more cautious. I would rather take extra precautions and be safe than sorry.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

That's very scary. For some reason people are scared of Banjo. They say it's his eyes. Banjo is over protective of me sometimes. One time this guy came up behind me, tapped me with his hat, and I jumped. Banjo on the other hand turn and almost attacked the man. Banjo wouldn't let him come close to me. If he touched me, that man would be dead, no doubt about it in my head. Turns out the guy was on drugs, a sex offender, and did something to a young teen he shouldn't have. This happened durring the day, too. Thank goodness Banjo was on the leash though...


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Many years ago, I had a GSD. He wasn't trained professionally, but I trained him to fiercely bark at someone with a simple whispered command. The dog was harmless, but could scare the pants off anyone.
THAT command was reserved for A-holes like that.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

This guy is a moron! You have the right to walk your dog whenever you want, and if he had any intelligence he would have been able to train his dog to be quiet when he told it to. I always walk my dog at night, and sometimes people's dogs start barking and I dare someone to tell me something because I'd give them a piece of my mind. Anyhow, the man is obviously a miserable jerk-so forget about him and KEEP ON WALKING YOUR DOG!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

kittilicious said:


> i just want this to be posted twice. It's worth repeating over and over.
> The guy was a jerk, he was just feeling guilty that your dog was getting a walk and he wasn't out walking his... Which is why his dog was barking in the first place. He was probably saying "hey, take me with! Take me with!".


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry that this happened. In my experience, unhappy people like to spread it around. 
People who are mean or bullies have way more problems than their victims. BUT, I don't think that means that you should forgive them. Everyone has problems and some folks chose to be jerks. The best revenge is living well.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

It's funny though, one time Banjo got loose. His re-call was off that day. Anyways, I was pretending to ignore him, and just walk. Not run or jog, because I didn't want him to think I was playing a game of chase. Well, the same who called me the horrible name and his wife said" Your dog should be on a leash. Why isn't he on his leash?" I looked at her and politly said" I'm sorry he's not on a leash. He can open the back door, and the gate, so that's how he's running around with no leash." She then proceeded to tell me that Banjo needed to be on a leash. Anyways, after she kept running her mouth about it I finally said" Excuse me, I got to go see where my dog is now (He walked off while this lady wouldn't shut up)." She looked at me and said" Next time he better be on the leash." I politly said again" I'm sorry he's not, and he will be next time." Not even 10 minutes after getting my dog her dog was loose, and is in my yard. I politly asked" Where is his leash, doesn't he need one like my dog does?" She stopped and gave me what I call "the look", and kept on walking. Wasn't trying to be rude. You simply can't set rules for others, and then not fallow them yourself.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

blehmannwa said:


> I'm sorry that this happened.* In my experience, unhappy people like to spread it around. *
> People who are mean or bullies have way more problems than their victims. BUT, I don't think that means that you should forgive them. Everyone has problems and some folks chose to be jerks. The best revenge is living well.


Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

they are idiots...walk by there every night


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> Oh, here's my old lady "mom thing"....please becareful texting and walking. You may not be aware of your surroundings while focused on the texting thing.


ah, good point.

if you are in the city, thugs will target those on their phones or listening to I pods too.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> ah, good point.
> 
> if you are in the city, thugs will target those on their phones or listening to I pods too.


Yes, and my mom's warned me plenty times to not have my phone out at all, texting or talking, on the way to the car (even walking in a safer place like my school) because of the recent thefts and assualts (more than half at gun point) of phones and other goods from people simply because they're on their phone. I'll be bad and admit I still do it from time to time, but have almost been hit by cars when not 100% paying attention, even when I thought I was.......so I guess listening to my mommy is a good thing. As always


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so sorry this jerk did that to you. Why isn't he out walking his dog? I wouldn't let what he said get to you. He is just jealous.lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Be proud of your accomplishment. It's not easy to motivate yourself to lose weight and it takes a great amount of self control. So, hold your head up and remember that losing weight is far less expensive than the personality transplant he needs to have. People who are cruel like that are very unhappy, insecure people who have to tear someone else down in order to feel better about themselves.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I am very proud!!


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

The guy was clearly a jerk, but there is a very, very simple solution to this:

Make it a point to walk by there every day. Or more if you can. And drive his yappy little dog completely nuts.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Ahaha, I will continue to walk my dogs' no matter what. It's not only important for me, but it's important for them as well. They NEED to be exercised a lot. Not to the point where they're exhausted though.


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I know when I walk my dog through the neighborhood, you could almost follow my progress by the sound of the dogs barking as I pass their houses. It is probably very annoying to the neighbors, but you know what, that's not my problem. I would not avoid walking somewhere in my area just because my walking there causes some other persons dog to bark. That is their problem, not mine.

So if I were you I'd certainly continue walking wherever you want, and let the owners worry about their yappy dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I totally agree with dogless. If their dogs are bothering them because you walk by, they can bring them in the house if they're outside, or they can keep them away from the windows if they're inside, or they can train them not to bark at everything.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

It's the same way where I live. I love walking my dogs', but it gets ruined because of people like him.


----------

